# 25 χρόνια μετά την πτώση του Τείχους του Βερολίνου



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

Τοποθετώ το νήμα καταρχήν στα Πολιτικά· αν κρίνουμε ότι το γεγονός έχει περάσει στην ιστορία, του αλλάζουμε θέση...

Το φωτεινό σύνορο (Lichtgrenze), κατασκευασμένο από μπαλόνια εκεί όπου κάποτε περνούσε το Τείχος που χώριζε το Βερολίνο είναι ο πιο χαρακτηριστικός τρόπος που επέλεξαν οι Βερολινέζοι για να γιορτάσουν τα 25 χρόνια από την επανένωση της πόλης τους. Το σχετικό βίντεο κυκλοφορεί σε δύο εκδοχές, με παράλληλες εικόνες από το παρελθόν ή χωρίς:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2014)

Είκοσι πέντε χρόνια μετά, το δυτικό και το ανατολικό κομμάτι της Γερμανίας παραμένουν δυο χωριστές περιοχές, όπως φαίνονται από μια σειρά στατιστικών στοιχείων που συγκέντρωσε η Washington Post, *εδώ*.

Την πιο χαρακτηριστική εικόνα της διαίρεσης που παραμένει (όχι μόνο σαν νοητικό σύνορο στο μυαλό των Γερμανών) δίνει η επόμενη φωτογραφία που έχει γίνει από τον διαστημικό σταθμό και δείχνει -ακόμη- πώς διακρίνονται Ανατολικό και Δυτικό Βερολίνο: από τα διαφορετικά φωτεινά σώματα που χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμη για τον δημόσιο φωτισμό (τα κίτρινα φώτα είναι από το τέως Ανατολικό Βερολίνο):


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 8, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είκοσι πέντε χρόνια μετά, το δυτικό και το ανατολικό κομμάτι της Γερμανίας παραμένουν δυο χωριστές περιοχές {...}



Awesome clips, thx Doc. 
Man, not much has changed there ever since, has it?

Reminds me of former US Secretary of State Madeleine Albright's comment on the divided Cyprus:

(Από το Αρχείο ΥΠΕΞ ΤΩΝ ΗΠΑ)
I flew over the Line and then I went up into the northern part as well as spending a lot of time in the southern part. It's like being, in the southern part, in Technicolor movie and then going to a black and white movie. There is such a vast difference between the two parts of the island. 

Needless to say, she got a lot of flak from the Turkish Press for that statement!


----------

